# Turkey fat substitute help?



## mille162 (Nov 21, 2018)

Seems wild turkeys have been on a diet recently. 45 lbs of roasted turkey carcass, skin, bits roasted and simmered down to produce this stock and there’s not even any rendered fat on top to scrap off and use for gravy...any ideas here to get some fat for gravy making tomorrow? I’m doing the Julia Childs method where breast plate is detached, legs deboned and the rest of the body is then avail and used for making stock.

I’ve called all the local butcher shops, groceries, even a few “turkey farms” to try and buy scraps or skin pieces to try and render some fat out of, but no luck.

Back up plan is to use rendered duck fat or chicken fat (afraid the duck is just too strong of a flavor) and then hopefully the stock is flavorful enough to give it that unique turkey flavor.

Any other ideas? Anyone else having problems with their turkeys being too lean this year?


----------



## erickso1 (Nov 21, 2018)

We are doing a smoked turkey from a local bbq joint. Kind of in the same boat. Will fall back on sausage gravy as a last resort.


----------



## panda (Nov 21, 2018)

use a blend of chicken and duck fat. or use only butter and let the stock carry all the flavor.


----------



## dough (Nov 21, 2018)

Grocery stores around this time often have a lot of turkey scrap. I just walked by a bunch of backs/necks/giblets. You can’t go the upper class grocery stores though bc they just throw that stuff away. I however agree with panda and often let the stock do the work. I will say today is a bit last minute to try to find trim so goodluck.


----------



## mille162 (Nov 21, 2018)

panda said:


> use a blend of chicken and duck fat. or use only butter and let the stock carry all the flavor.



Looks like its going to have to be a blend. Another roasting and scraping of the pan yielded about 2 tablespoons total. Will prob try to squeeze out a small batch of pure turkey and then a blended batch...always wanted to try a gravy with bacon fat as the base and I do love those leftover sandwiches so it’ll prob be a bacon/chicken blend with the turkey stock


----------



## Ryndunk (Nov 21, 2018)

Nothing wrong with using butter.


----------



## mille162 (Nov 21, 2018)

Ryndunk said:


> Nothing wrong with using butter.



Normally yes, but trying to be conscious of total poundage of butter being used 

- 2:1 potato to butter ratio for mashed
- Heavy butter used by BIL for his butternut squash soup he insists on bringing
- Buttered rolls
-Heavy butter in the sweet potato casserole with lotsa extra butter in strudel like topping
- Melted butter on broccoli (mothers request)


----------

